# some buds are ready and some others are not



## EYEDOC (Jun 18, 2007)

Since this is the second time I grow I am a little bit confused. This year I planted early (February) an unknown mainly indica seed in a pot outdoors and though the days will start to get shorter after mid july it has been flowering for 2 months now. It has many buds and many of them are ready for consupmtion. ( i looked the trichromes with 30X magnification and there are few amber and mostly opaque ones). These buds are mostly on the main cola and the middle parts of the plant while the peripheral branches seem that they need more time.I thought that it is supposed to mature uniformly. What should I do? Rip off the ready parts and wait for the rest to mature or wait until the whole plant is ready?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 18, 2007)

Personally, I would wait until the bottom buds were almost mature before I harvested. There is nothing any less rewarding than premature buds that you have worked hard all year for.


----------



## bud88 (Oct 12, 2014)

If you feel that the top buds are to your liking why not harvest them?  This should allow the plants energy to go to the remaining flowers. 
  This is what I did with my plants and the rest of the plants flowers bulked up nicely. 

:48:


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 13, 2014)

I always harvested my Sativa in stages. It would take 2 or 3 weeks after the first bud matures for my entire plant to mature.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2014)

LOL--this post was from 2007.  I am supposing that this plant is gone ago harvested and smoked.


----------

